# I am Islams AMA



## MrCKMongler had cybersex with ADF lol (Aug 9, 2016)

I realize that in today's world, many people have misconceptions about Islam. I'm going to do my part to clear that up.

Ask me anything, and I will do my best to give an honest and factual answer.

No, this isn't a joke. Yes, I really am a practicing muslim.


----------



## Michel (Aug 9, 2016)

What's your favourite video game?


----------



## Hyperion (Aug 9, 2016)

Who was the true heir of Muhammad


----------



## LD 3187 (Aug 9, 2016)

Are waifus/husbandos haram?


----------



## Pepsi-Cola (Aug 9, 2016)

do u ever rub the bottom of your nutsack and smell your finger afterward?


----------



## VJ 120 (Aug 9, 2016)

If there was a gothic AND islamic band, would they be called Sunni O))) ?


----------



## MrCKMongler had cybersex with ADF lol (Aug 9, 2016)

Michel said:


> What's your favourite video game?


Civ series.


Hyperion said:


> Who was the true heir of Muhammad


Muhammad (PBUH) has no heir. The prophet was a messenger, the final one, but still just a man.



CasualSeppuku said:


> Are waifus/husbandos haram?


I can't find any sort of judgement for or against it, so knock yourself out.


Pepsi said:


> do u ever rub the bottom of your nutsack and smell your finger afterward?


I have small lint like things that smell like death there, so no.


Bitch I Might Be said:


> If there was a gothic AND islamic band, would they be called Sunni O))) ?


Everyone knows that band would be called "Djinn"

Edit for clarification to @Hyperion :
The only people who really make a stink about that is the Shias and occasionally the Salafis. I myself proscribe the the gulenist school of thought, because fuck Erdogan.


----------



## Pepsi-Cola (Aug 9, 2016)

what's your fav civilization in civ 5?


----------



## Michel (Aug 9, 2016)

What's your favourite anime?


----------



## Pikimon (Aug 9, 2016)

Honestly, what is the _moderate_ Muslim answer to homosexuality? As I understand Islam has a very very large hate-boner for the gays.


----------



## MrCKMongler had cybersex with ADF lol (Aug 9, 2016)

Pepsi said:


> what's your fav civilization in civ 5?


Rome. ability to jumpstart a trade network for a massive empire while building a military, not to mention make cities useful much faster. It is a no brainer. Second pick is Mongols, because nothing pisses off people in online games like some keshik hit and run.


----------



## Pepsi-Cola (Aug 9, 2016)

What's your favorite civilization game?


----------



## MrCKMongler had cybersex with ADF lol (Aug 9, 2016)

Michel said:


> What's your favourite anime?


I don't watch anime.


Pikimon said:


> Honestly, what is the _moderate_ Muslim answer to homosexuality? As I understand Islam has a very very large hate-boner for the gays.


Honestly, do what you will. If god wishes to punish you for what you do, then he will. Those who go out and kill homosexuals are actually committing what is known as "shirk", because they are trying to be Allah and punish those they deem unrighteous. This isn't our job.

Edit to avoid double post: @Pepsi 4, followed very closely by 3, and SMAC


----------



## Michel (Aug 9, 2016)

Faggot Tree said:


> I don't watch anime.


Good, that was a trick question to make sure you're not some gook-loving weeb.


----------



## Pikimon (Aug 9, 2016)

The Hijab is a cultural thing right? It's not originally part of Islam, but its now attached to it right? Or how did the Hijab become such a prominent happening in Islam?


----------



## MrCKMongler had cybersex with ADF lol (Aug 9, 2016)

Pikimon said:


> The Hijab is a cultural thing right? It's not originally part of Islam, but its now attached to it right? Or how did the Hijab become such a prominent happening in Islam?


The Quran explicitly says "cover your bosoms" in other words, don't let your tits hang out because it gets men thinking about shit, and it tells men to dress modestly to avoid the same for women. The hijab is a pre-islamic custom that was followed near universally before the prophet (PBUH) simply because it makes sense to cover your head in the desert. If you don't live in the desert, you don't have to wear it. I can site the relevant sura later, after I get off my ass to go look.

Edit: Just as an example, men wear a keffiyeh in the desert, which really is more or less the same as a hijab. It has nothing to do with religion, much more to do with living in a place where the sun is trying to kill you.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Aug 9, 2016)

Why do Arabs keep exploding?


----------



## MrCKMongler had cybersex with ADF lol (Aug 9, 2016)

Curt Sibling said:


> Why do Arabs keep exploding?


You mean Salafis. Salafis are to Islam what mormons are to Christianity. They took a religion, added a whole bunch of nonsensical shit, and if they didn't have a penchant for detonating, we would probably be making fun of them just like the mormons.

Their logic is flawed for a few reasons, but I'll spare you all the boring quotations. In  nutshell, christians and jews are both people of the book. We worship the same god. The Quran says explicitly not to kill them unless they try to kill you. Therefore, Salafis are going to hell, according to literally everyone who isn't a Salafi.

Edit: I am going to bed, I'll answer more tomorrow.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 9, 2016)

Pikimon said:


> The Hijab is a cultural thing right? It's not originally part of Islam, but its now attached to it right? Or how did the Hijab become such a prominent happening in Islam?


Yes it has existed before Islam had a foothold in Arabia. It has been found in Mesopotamia and Pre-Islam Arabia.


Faggot Tree said:


> You mean Salafis. Salafis are to Islam what mormons are to Christianity. They took a religion, added a whole bunch of nonsensical shit, and if they didn't have a penchant for detonating, we would probably be making fun of them just like the mormons.
> 
> Their logic is flawed for a few reasons, but I'll spare you all the boring quotations. In  nutshell, christians and jews are both people of the book. We worship the same god. The Quran says explicitly not to kill them unless they try to kill you. Therefore, Salafis are going to hell, according to literally everyone who isn't a Salafi.
> 
> Edit: I am going to bed, I'll answer more tomorrow.


Hey man! Nice to find a fellow real Muslim here! Enjoy your stay!


----------



## GingerDixie (Aug 9, 2016)

So then is the "72 virgins when you die " thing only a Salafi belief? Or is that a general Muslim belief?


----------



## Major Asshole (Aug 9, 2016)

How do you interpret some of the more questionable verses of the Quran?

Also, are you obligated by scripture to grow a beard?


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 9, 2016)

GingerDixie said:


> So then is the "72 virgins when you die " thing only a Salafi belief? Or is that a general Muslim belief?


It's from a very weak Hadith that's disregarded by the majority of Islamic scholars. Suicide of any form regardless of intention is also completely forbidden in Islam and the punishment is Hell without forgiveness and/or repentance


Major Asshole said:


> How do you interpret some of the more questionable verses of the Quran?
> 
> Also, are you obligated by scripture to grow a beard?


The more "questionable" verses are those whose interpretation has been damaged by Salafists/extremists and the true meaning of them is more benign in comparison.

The beard is encouraged but not necessary, it is just viewed by Muslims as a gift of beauty to men. I myself have a beard but for many reasons, religious being partially.


----------



## A Hotdog (Aug 9, 2016)

What is with the whole going to the land of the kuffar and then all of a sudden getting hella mad at how they live.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 9, 2016)

A Hotdog said:


> What is with the whole going to the land of the kuffar and then all of a sudden getting hella mad at how they live.


Those are  ignorant people who come from poor countries with primitive cultures. This is more to do with cultural rather than religious, as most normal practicing Muslims don't have such a problem. The true meaning of the verse is only attack and kill Non-Muslims if they try to do the exact same to you, only in self-defense.


----------



## GingerDixie (Aug 9, 2016)

What is the real meaning of "jihad"? I know that a lot of Christians take it to mean "holy war", but apparently the meaning is a bit more complex than that. Is that true?

Edit: Also, where in the Quran does it mention djinn and other creatures from Islamic legend like what's seen in Arabian Nights? I had thought djinn were only an Arabian Nights thing but apparently they're mentioned in the Quran too?


----------



## polonium (Aug 9, 2016)

How fast does your flying carpet go, and do you need a special licence?


----------



## MrCKMongler had cybersex with ADF lol (Aug 9, 2016)

GingerDixie said:


> What is the real meaning of "jihad"? I know that a lot of Christians take it to mean "holy war", but apparently the meaning is a bit more complex than that. Is that true?
> 
> Edit: Also, where in the Quran does it mention djinn and other creatures from Islamic legend like what's seen in Arabian Nights? I had thought djinn were only an Arabian Nights thing but apparently they're mentioned in the Quran too?



A Jihad is a simply a struggle. A good example of a Jihad is the fasr during Ramadan, or contributing labor to build a mosque. The only time it could ever be an armed struggle would be in self defense. 

I'll let you guys in on a secret, if the Salafists are yelling about something, it's probably a horrible idea they either made up, or were lied to about from a very young age, that someone else made up.

As far as Djinn go, sura 72 mentions them a lot. Today, they are known as the unseen ones and are treated in much the same way as demons in christianity, except in salafism, where they believe djinn can possess a body. (Remember what I said about them being like Mormons?)



polonium said:


> How fast does your flying carpet go, and do you need a special licence?


Faster than a camel, but not faster than a horse. It does smell better than both though.

@Major Asshole growing a beard is considered in some circles to be mustahab (not obligatory, but a good idea) I'd actually say a majority of Muslim men I know are actually clean shaven, it all depends on the culture you come from. I myself, am Turkish in descent, and it just isn't part of my culture.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Aug 9, 2016)

The waitress at the Pakistani grill looks at me with hatred and disgust.  Does she do this because she's Muslim or because she's a woman?


----------



## MrCKMongler had cybersex with ADF lol (Aug 9, 2016)

Ted_Breakfast said:


> The waitress at the Pakistani grill looks at me with hatred and disgust.  Does she do this because she's Muslim or because she's a woman?


That has more to do with her being paki than Muslim tbh fam. It might help if you toned it down on the public masturbation thing though.


----------



## LD 3187 (Aug 9, 2016)

What is Islam opinion of people with down syndrome? Do they deserve to live? Are they being punished by Allah?

Also, Islam is against shorts right?


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Aug 9, 2016)

Ted_Breakfast said:


> The waitress at the Pakistani grill looks at me with hatred and disgust.  Does she do this because she's Muslim or because she's a woman?


She does it because you don't tip, asshole


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 9, 2016)

CasualSeppuku said:


> What is Islam opinion of people with down syndrome? Do they deserve to live? Are they being punished by Allah?
> 
> Also, Islam is against shorts right?


Islam doesn't have an opinion of people with Down Syndrome. In fact, it is highly encouraged to help disabled people and to give charity to them.
According to us, Allah has given the human race a test of wills to see who will go through life and remain with Allah's will, and has put obstacles for everybody to try and overcome. This also applies to us Muslims.

You are allowed to wear shorts but if you're praying they shouldn't be above your knees.


----------



## MrCKMongler had cybersex with ADF lol (Aug 9, 2016)

Ntwadumela said:


> Islam doesn't have an opinion of people with Down Syndrome. In fact, it is highly encouraged to help disabled people and to give charity to them.
> According to us, Allah has given the human race a test of wills to see who will go through life and remain with Allah's will, and has put obstacles for everybody to try and overcome. This also applies to us Muslims.
> 
> You are allowed to wear shorts but if you're praying they shouldn't be above your knees.


This is correct, just also want to add that helping others is one of the basic tenets of Islam, Zakat, one of the five pillars. 

Yes, you can wear shorts. The reason why most people in the middle East do not though is actually quite simple. The traditional garments of the Middle East, specifically the bedouins, is much better at keeping your body cool than exposing yourself to the sun.


----------



## Bogs (Aug 9, 2016)

What's the verdict on other churches, especially us happy merchants?


----------



## fcgh vgcf (Aug 9, 2016)

is this fucking dope as all fucking balls or what, ytmd


----------



## MrCKMongler had cybersex with ADF lol (Aug 9, 2016)

Bogs said:


> What's the verdict on other churches, especially us happy merchants?


We worship the same god. Stay the course. It'd be better if you read the Quran, but again, still the same god.

If you live in a Muslim country, you might have to pay a Jizya tax, but that is all.

Edit to avoid double post:


fcgh vgcf said:


> is this fucking dope as all fucking balls or what, ytmd



Fun fact. Killing fellow Muslims is an unforgivable sin if not done in self defense. Even pointing a weapon at a Muslim is a sin if you are also Muslim. Killing any people of the book is a sin. Killing yourself regardless of the reason is a sure fire way to spend eternity getting sodomized by Shaitan.

Basically the idea is your body is not yours. Allah has merely lent it to you. If you borrow a car from your father, do you return it destroyed? Same applies. That's also why tattoos and other body modification is Haram.


----------



## GingerDixie (Aug 9, 2016)

Faggot Tree said:


> Basically the idea is your body is not yours. Allah has merely lent it to you. If you borrow a car from your father, do you return it destroyed? Same applies. That's also why tattoos and other body modification is Haram.



So, if someone converts to Islam but already has modified their body, would they still be able to convert?


----------



## MrCKMongler had cybersex with ADF lol (Aug 9, 2016)

GingerDixie said:


> So, if someone converts to Islam but already has modified their body, would they still be able to convert?


Actually yes. A person becomes a Muslim when they say the Shahada, the declaration of faith, and actually mean it. After that point (according to some schools) all prior sins are erased, and you get a fresh start. According to other schools, the sins are still there, but forgiven. Semantics.

So next time you see someone with the word "Quran" or "Allah" tattooed on them, feel free to laugh like we all do. (NOI usually or just your run of the mill American black "Muslims")

Edited for spelling and clarification.


----------



## RJ MacReady (Aug 9, 2016)

Rate majority Islamic countries from best to worst?

What do you think of the blasphemy laws in many Islamic nations? Specifically when used to punish secularists etc.

Is there a primary/significant "Satan/Antichrist" devil figure in Islamic theology?


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 9, 2016)

What about the fatwa on Salman Rushdie for writing an excellent novel that didn't even insult the Prophet?


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 9, 2016)

Faggot Tree said:


> I realize that in today's world, many people have misconceptions about Islam.



Stop blowing everything up you fucking sand barbarians.


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 9, 2016)

Faggot Tree said:


> That's also why tattoos and other body modification is Haram.



So how come you chop the tips off your dicks?


----------



## MrCKMongler had cybersex with ADF lol (Aug 9, 2016)

RJ MacReady said:


> Rate majority Islamic countries from best to worst?
> 
> What do you think of the blasphemy laws in many Islamic nations? Specifically when used to punish secularists etc.
> 
> Is there a primary/significant "Satan/Antichrist" devil figure in Islamic theology?


ok, this list is pure personal preference. I will limit it to my two favorite, to two least favorite.
1.Turkey
2.Jordan
3.Pakistan
4.I.S. (Daesh)

Blasphemy laws are shirk. It is not our duty to punish anyone on this planet, leave that to god.

Oh, there is indeed a Satan figure in Islam. He has a very complex name in arabic, Shaitan. Hahahaha


AnOminous said:


> What about the fatwa on Salman Rushdie for writing an excellent novel that didn't even insult the Prophet?


Something to bear in mind, one, the fatwa was made by Salafists. They are morons. Also, fatwas are not binding. Islam has no central leader, like a pope. A fatwa is simply a judgement made by a man based on his interpretation of fiqh. These can vary very wildly, and your mileage may vary. If you disagree with a fatwa, simply ignore it. It is only one man's judgement.



Amy Lee of Evanescence said:


> Stop blowing everything up you fucking sand barbarians.


Blaming every Muslim for every terrorist attack would be like saying all Christians are part of the Westboro Baptist Church. The people you speak of do indeed profess to be Muslims, however, they ignore some very basic tenets of the religion. Islam also includes Sufis, which are complete pacifists, I will not lie and say they are not extremists, but it is very important to make that distinction. 

Salafists and the marginally more radical Wahhabis are the source of the broad majority of the attacks you speak of, and I will tell you yes, they are here in the US, and yes, they need to be stamped out. 



Amy Lee of Evanescence said:


> So how come you chop the tips off your dicks?


Funny you mention that! There are actually differing views on circumcisions in Islam. One argument is that it was what Abraham did, so we should do it too. The other argument is that if we were created by Allah, why change anything? Do we think we can improve upon his creation? So either it is required, or it is a shirk, based on your school of thought.


----------



## Tranhuviya (Aug 9, 2016)

What are your thoughts on slavery and jizya? Do you believe slavery was practiced by Mohammed? 

Do you believe the punishment for apostasy is death? If not, explain how you can justify this.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 9, 2016)

Tranhuviya said:


> What are your thoughts on slavery and jizya? Do you believe slavery was practiced by Mohammed?
> 
> Do you believe the punishment for apostasy is death? If not, explain how you can justify this.


Slavery is wrong, and Mohammed didn't practice it. It was the later dynasties that had encouraged it. Jizya is also wrong and does not apply in modern society, or in real Islam.
I believe there should be no punishment for apostasy since people should have the freedom to believe in what they want.


----------



## PostRegretStressDisorder (Aug 9, 2016)

Why do you follow a 'messiah' that was confirmed a pedophile in the Quran?


----------



## Bluebird (Aug 9, 2016)

Are genies real?


----------



## MrCKMongler had cybersex with ADF lol (Aug 9, 2016)

Tranhuviya said:


> What are your thoughts on slavery and jizya? Do you believe slavery was practiced by Mohammed?
> 
> Do you believe the punishment for apostasy is death? If not, explain how you can justify this.



Slavery was practiced by some of the sahaba after Muhammad (PBUH) emulating some of the people and empires they had conquered, like Persia and chunks of the Byzantine empire. It makes no sense in modern society.

Jizya tax made sense for a long time. It was every man's duty to provide military service for his country. In lieu of this, people of other faiths were permitted to pay a tax instead if they could afford it. you could always provide military service and forego the tax as well. Personally, I don't have a problem with this. We have conscientious objectors in the United States as well, and if they are drafted, they still have to provide service. Why not just simplify it and make the the service a financial contribution to pay those who protect you if you can afford it

Of course, this in and of itself has nothing to do with islam, but rather a political matter.

I believe people have free will. If they turn their back on their faith, then god will judge them. If they deserve it, then god will punish them. Not my job.


PostRegretStressDisorder said:


> Why do you follow a 'messiah' that was confirmed a pedophile in the Quran?


You mean Jesus? We call him Isa. He's the Messiah. If you mean our prophet (PBUH), then, times were very different. When 17 is middle aged, you got to figure out who is marrying who and start families a bit sooner if you actually want to make sure you are there to see your children into adulthood. We live longer now, and this no longer applies.



Bluebird said:


> Are genies real?


Not in the western sense, no. Djinn are just Islam's equivalent to demons.


----------



## GingerDixie (Aug 9, 2016)

What makes the Quran different from the Bible? Is there a difference?

And since you call Jesus (Isa) the Messiah above, what exactly is Islam's stance on Him?


----------



## MrCKMongler had cybersex with ADF lol (Aug 9, 2016)

GingerDixie said:


> What makes the Quran different from the Bible? Is there a difference?
> 
> And since you call Jesus (Isa) the Messiah above, what exactly is Islam's stance on Him?


The Bible has undergone centuries of translation that has altered it's original meaning. More than half of it was written by a man who lived as a hermit on an island and never even met Isa (Jesus). The quran is the same book, no matter where you are. A Quran in Malaysia is the same book in Arabia. Every word of the Quran is exactly as it was given to the prophet (PBUH). We believe that the true Bible, the gospel of Jesus, has been lost to time. Ultimately the Bible has some truth to it, but it hS been corrupted. It isn't inherently good or bad, just altered.

In Islam, Isa (Jesus) is treated as a prophet and Messiah. We believe he did indeed rise from the dead, and we both believe about 90% of the thing the Christians think about him. Where we disagree, we believe Jesus was just a man. A good and just man, but still just a man. He is a prophet just like Ibrahim (Abraham), and Musa (Moses) before him, and Muhammad (PBUH) after him. The difference is Muhammad (PBUH) is the final prophet.


----------



## PostRegretStressDisorder (Aug 9, 2016)

Faggot Tree said:


> You mean Jesus? We call him Isa. He's the Messiah. If you mean our prophet (PBUH), then, times were very different. When 17 is middle aged, you got to figure out who is marrying who and start families a bit sooner if you actually want to make sure you are there to see your children into adulthood. We live longer now, and this no longer applies.


Lmao you're defending a pedo piece of shit fucking a nine year old and trying to justify it by saying seventeen was middle age back then, no it fucking wasn't. 

Fucking nine year olds is fucking ridiculous what a shit prophet to follow.


----------



## MrCKMongler had cybersex with ADF lol (Aug 9, 2016)

PostRegretStressDisorder said:


> Lmao you're defending a pedo piece of shit fucking a nine year old and trying to justify it by saying seventeen was middle age back then, no it fucking wasn't.
> 
> Fucking nine year olds is fucking ridiculous what a shit prophet to follow.


There is just as much evidence that Muhammad (PBUH) consummated his marriage with Aisha when she was much older. The only source for the age of 6 for marriage and 9 for consumation is a Hadith, and not all Hadith are accurate. These were written down several hundred years after Muhammad (PBUH) left us. When referring to how you should look at Islam, look to the Quran first, then the Hadith for context. Many Hadith are contradictory, that is why it is important to use common sense.

Edit: here is an excellent source on life expectancy in medieval Arabia and Europe. 17 was about middle age it seems. http://www.sarahwoodbury.com/life-expectancy-muslim-world-verses-christian-world-in-the-middle-ages/


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Aug 9, 2016)

What happens to a Muslim if his suicide is a sacrifice?
Like being left behind intentionally to allow others to escape, or a fighter pilot crashing into the enemy.


----------



## exball (Aug 9, 2016)

PostRegretStressDisorder said:


> Lmao you're defending a pedo piece of shit fucking a nine year old and trying to justify it by saying seventeen was middle age back then, no it fucking wasn't.
> 
> Fucking nine year olds is fucking ridiculous what a shit prophet to follow.


You better be fucking trolling. Muhammed was probably a pedophile but people were dropping well before they hit 40.


----------



## MrCKMongler had cybersex with ADF lol (Aug 9, 2016)

AN/ALR-56 said:


> What happens to a Muslim if his suicide is a sacrifice?
> Like being left behind intentionally to allow others to escape, or a fighter pilot crashing into the enemy.


In the first case, that is not suicide. In the second case, unless there is literally no other option, say maybe you are going to crash anyway, then it'd be ok. Suicide is never acceptable.


----------



## Jaimas (Aug 9, 2016)

Can I spend you at Middle-Eastern McDonalds


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 9, 2016)

Nobody cares if some Muslims aren't outright terrorists, we're more concerned with the fact that none of y'all bitches are doing shit about the fact that many of you are, and those of you who aren't are your enemies.

As Western society, we're going to continue bombing the shit out of you until your so-called "brethren" quit doing that shit.

Not to be too much of a dick or anything.


----------



## MrCKMongler had cybersex with ADF lol (Aug 9, 2016)

Jaimas said:


> Can I spend you at Middle-Eastern McDonalds


Only in Israel where we are currency.

Edit to avoid double post: 



AnOminous said:


> Nobody cares if some Muslims aren't outright terrorists, we're more concerned with the fact that none of y'all bitches are doing shit about the fact that many of you are, and those of you who aren't are your enemies.
> 
> As Western society, we're going to continue bombing the shit out of you until your so-called "brethren" quit doing that shit.
> 
> Not to be too much of a dick or anything.



The problem we currently have is that the moderate muslims in the country are far outweighed by the more radicalized ones from other countries. The US attracts the poorest of the poor to it, and that means you get a lot of mud hut dwellers from the third world. Go to a modernized country that isn't reliant on oil for its income, and you will see an immediate difference. Prime examples are Jordan and Turkey. Both of these countries are fighting against terrorists as well. 

If you want to hear more moderate voices? Want to see more Muslims willing to fight Salafists? Stop bringing in somalians, west africans, syrians, and pakis. You will see a world of difference.


----------



## PostRegretStressDisorder (Aug 9, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> Nobody cares if some Muslims aren't outright terrorists, we're more concerned with the fact that none of y'all bitches are doing shit about the fact that many of you are, and those of you who aren't are your enemies.
> 
> As Western society, we're going to continue bombing the shit out of you until your so-called "brethren" quit doing that shit.
> 
> Not to be too much of a dick or anything.


The west can't caliphate fast enough.

Edit: Also, I'm not saying 17 isn't middle age in term of numbers. I'm saying to even consider it middle aged, even back then when most people died 40-60 is retarded. With that logic, would you two also say that a six year old would be considered a fucking adult back then, too? No.


----------



## MrCKMongler had cybersex with ADF lol (Aug 10, 2016)

PostRegretStressDisorder said:


> The west can't caliphate fast enough.
> 
> Edit: Also, I'm not saying 17 isn't middle age in term of numbers. I'm saying to even consider it middle aged, even back then when most people died 40-60 is exceptional. With that logic, would you two also say that a six year old would be considered a fucking adult back then, too? No.


Pretty sure at this point you're just trolling, but i'm bored so i'll answer.

let's assume you wait until 26 to have your first child, as is the norm today (http://www.npr.org/sections/health-...-of-first-time-moms-keeps-climbing-in-the-u-s) you raise the child until you reach the ripe old age of 37. Your child is now an orphan in a society without any sort of safety net, in the desert, at age 11. Brilliant, no?

Also, married does not mean consummated. There is a single hadith that indicates Aisha's age at the time of marriage. Truth be told, we will never know at what age Aisha lost her virginity.

However, you claim that Muhammad (PBUH) was a pedophile. That is easy enough to refute. A pedophile is someone who is sexually attracted to children. Muhammad (PBUH) was a successful business man who took as his first wife someone 15 years his senior. If anything, he liked older women, and took a younger wife so he could have more children, which isn't exactly what happened.


----------



## PostRegretStressDisorder (Aug 10, 2016)

Wow, that's like saying a person cannot be a pedophile if they're married with someone who is much older than them. "I ain't a pedophile despite you catching me fucking this six year old maiden, I'm a business man AND I'm married to a woman fifteen years my senior! This little girl means nothing! All my accomplishments overrule me fucking this six year old!"


----------



## MrCKMongler had cybersex with ADF lol (Aug 10, 2016)

Anyway, thanks for the amazing response guys! If you have anymore questions feel free to drop me a PM!


----------



## PostRegretStressDisorder (Aug 10, 2016)

Rate me off topic again.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 10, 2016)

PostRegretStressDisorder said:


> Why do you follow a 'messiah' that was confirmed a pedophile in the Quran?


I would like to say that it was not exactly true that Muhammad had sex with Aisha when she was a child. The true interpretation of the Hadith says that they were betrothed when she was 9 or 10 and didn't marry until she was 15. In order for people to marry in Islam they should both willingly consent to marry as well.
Here's this link
http://www.muslim.org/islam/aisha-age.htm


----------



## komugi (Aug 11, 2016)

I'm not practicing but im from a Muslim family wassup bud


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 12, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> Nobody cares if some Muslims aren't outright terrorists, we're more concerned with the fact that none of y'all bitches are doing shit about the fact that many of you are, and those of you who aren't are your enemies.
> 
> As Western society, we're going to continue bombing the shit out of you until your so-called "brethren" quit doing that shit.
> 
> Not to be too much of a dick or anything.


My biggest problem with this statement is that there *are* efforts to combat this terrorism by Muslims. My country for example is doing a bang up job of opposing ISIS as they have executed their members that were involved in the bombing of a Shia mosque last year. If you also remember the videos of the 3 Abus they were defeated by Kurds which are mostly Muslim as well. Kuwait has also increased security in airports and implemented DNA testing to combat the extremists/terrorists. So the reality is we are doing a lot of shit to fight it, it is just not as highlighted in the news as it should be.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 12, 2016)

Ntwadumela said:


> My biggest problem with this statement is that there *are* efforts to combat this terrorism by Muslims. My country for example is doing a bang up job of opposing ISIS as they have executed their members that were involved in the bombing of a Shia mosque last year. If you also remember the videos of the 3 Abus they were defeated by Kurds which are mostly Muslim as well. Kuwait has also increased security in airports and implemented DNA testing to combat the extremists/terrorists. So the reality is we are doing a lot of shit to fight it, it is just not as highlighted in the news as it should be.



Agreed, and this is why we intervened when Saddam Hussein invaded your country!  And we kicked him the fuck out.


----------



## MrCKMongler had cybersex with ADF lol (Aug 12, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> Agreed, and this is why we intervened when Saddam Hussein invaded your country!  And we kicked him the fuck out.


had less to do with Saddam, more to do with Kuwaiti oil, tbh.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 12, 2016)

Faggot Tree said:


> had less to do with Saddam, more to do with Kuwaiti oil, tbh.


As much as I like you I think I'd have to disagree.
Saddam was a bothersome weed that needed pulling out.


----------



## MrCKMongler had cybersex with ADF lol (Aug 12, 2016)

Ntwadumela said:


> As much as I like you I think I'd have to disagree.
> Saddam was a bothersome weed that needed pulling out.


absolutely! However he was a weed pretty low on the list until he threatened our buddies in Kuwait, who happened to be our only stable supply of oil outside Saudi Arabia at the time. 

Still was a horrible person though.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 12, 2016)

Faggot Tree said:


> had less to do with Saddam, more to do with Kuwaiti oil, tbh.



All military actions are pursued to obtain advantages.  They're not done for some bullshit moral motives.


----------



## MrCKMongler had cybersex with ADF lol (Aug 12, 2016)

let's get this thread back on track. Who has a question they've always wanted answered?


----------



## Aquinas (Aug 12, 2016)

Faggot Tree said:


> let's get this thread back on track. Who has a question they've always wanted answered?


How 2 smok mecca stone???


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 12, 2016)

Faggot Tree said:


> let's get this thread back on track. Who has a question they've always wanted answered?



Why do you suck so many dicks?


----------



## DuskEngine (Aug 12, 2016)

What if you found a monolith somewhere in the desert and you put the black stone inside the monolith and that was the key to triggering the ascension of the human race into beings of terrible and unknowable power and wisdom

that would be pretty sick, right?


----------



## Aquinas (Aug 12, 2016)

What if Chris was the key to the Mecca Stone


----------



## MrCKMongler had cybersex with ADF lol (Aug 12, 2016)

I should've really put this in deep thoughts.


----------



## Aquinas (Aug 12, 2016)

What if ADK did an islams ama in DT?


----------



## HG 400 (Aug 12, 2016)

Faggot Tree said:


> let's get this thread back on track. Who has a question they've always wanted answered?



What is your honest opinion on Recep Erdogan? Feel free to use memes in your reply.


----------



## exball (Aug 12, 2016)

Faggot Tree said:


> I should've really put this in deep thoughts.


You shouldn't have expected serious discussion from people who recreationally follow an autistic tranny who shits himself.


----------



## Bogs (Aug 12, 2016)

Faggot Tree said:


> The Bible has undergone centuries of translation that has altered it's original meaning. More than half of it was written by a man who lived as a hermit on an island and never even met Isa (Jesus). The quran is the same book, no matter where you are. A Quran in Malaysia is the same book in Arabia. Every word of the Quran is exactly as it was given to the prophet (PBUH). We believe that the true Bible, the gospel of Jesus, has been lost to time. Ultimately the Bible has some truth to it, but it has been corrupted. It isn't inherently good or bad, just altered.


>New Testament written no later than 150AD
>Undergone centuries of translation that has altered his original meaning
>Quran believed to be written approx. 632-652AD
>Despite a 1350 year gap, is still exactly the same book.
You are passionate Herr Mozart, but you do not persuade


----------



## LD 3187 (Aug 12, 2016)

Alright, so as a feminist i want to know islam oficial stance on woman. I will post some googled Quran verses and a video that, all that i find problematic and i would like you to give me some insight on women according to Islam.

Sura 2:223 says rape culture is cool:

Your women are your fields, so go into your fields whichever way you like

Sura 2:228 says men are worth more:

Wives have the same rights as the husbands have on them in accordance with the generally known principles. Of course, men are a degree above them in status

Sura 4:1 says men should get more inheritance!

The share of the male shall be twice that of a female

Sura 4:1 says men should get more inheritance!

The share of the male shall be twice that of a female

Sura 2:282 says women are dumb as fuck

And let two men from among you bear witness to all such documents [contracts of loans without interest]. But if two men be not available, there should be one man and two women to bear witness so that if one of the women forgets (anything), the other may remind her.

Sura 4:24 says sex slaves are chill:

And forbidden to you are wedded wives of other people except those who have fallen in your hands [as prisoners of war]

Sura 4:34 supports wife-beating!

If you fear highhandedness from your wives, remind them [of the teaching of God], then ignore them when you go to bed, then hit them. If they obey you, you have no right to act against them. God is most high and great.

There is also the unilateral polygamy deal and the arranged marriage stuff.






I know you will claim this is all on Yemen but to deny Islam involvement in this whole deal is just silly.

Apologies in advance if this derails the thread, also answer seriously and avoid mansplaining.


----------



## DuskEngine (Aug 12, 2016)

CKMongler you retard


----------



## on a serious note (Aug 12, 2016)

Faggot Tree said:


> let's get this thread back on track. Who has a question they've always wanted answered?


how do I get a genie


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 12, 2016)

CasualSeppuku said:


> Alright, so as a feminist i want to know islam oficial stance on woman. I will post some googled Quran verses and a video that, all that i find problematic and i would like you to give me some insight on women according to Islam.
> 
> Sura 2:223 says rape culture is cool:
> 
> ...


Those suras you have quoted have been misinterpreted from the original meaning in Arabic. The proper meaning in Arabic is that both men and women are equal, but they have different roles assigned to them by God. I would also like to mention that prostitution is unacceptable in Islam as well. Why men have been mentioned as such is because they have been assigned this responsibility by God. Read this link and you'll know more
http://www.islamicanswer.org/wordpress/?p=1837
Also, the practice of child brides is nonexistent in countries like Kuwait, Oman and Qatar, and has been practiced in Non-Muslim nations like India as well. Marrying children in the Arab world is only present in the less developed, 3rd world nations.
I know plenty of women here in Kuwait who are Muslims and live normal lives without "oppression" that are pretty much identical to western women sans beliefs.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Aug 12, 2016)

CasualSeppuku said:


> avoid mansplaining.



> mansplaining


----------



## komugi (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm paki and Muslim and honestly kill your self stop being so fucking horrible 2 us and black ppl. Ur not cool just cuz ur middle eastern faggot


----------



## DuskEngine (Aug 12, 2016)

komugi said:


> I'm paki



at least it's not bangladesh fam


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 12, 2016)

komugi said:


> I'm paki and Muslim and honestly kill your self stop being so fucking horrible 2 us and black ppl. Ur not cool just cuz ur middle eastern faggot


Who are you referring to?
No one's being horrible to you or to black people.


----------



## AnimuGinger (Aug 12, 2016)

Ntwadumela post: 1668115 said:
			
		

> Who are you referring to?
> No one's being horrible to you or to black people.


Don't give the retard attention


----------



## Bogs (Aug 12, 2016)

To get back on point here, is there any form or sect of Islam which is non-fundamentalist? That is to say a sect of Islam which rejects literal readings of the Bible/Quran and places its Ethos within modern society. I read briefly on Salafism, but I believe that now denotes a ultra-conservative sect.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Aug 13, 2016)

Bogs said:


> To get back on point here, is there any form or sect of Islam which is non-fundamentalist? That is to say a sect of Islam which rejects literal readings of the Bible/Quran and places its Ethos within modern society. I read briefly on Salafism, but I believe that now denotes a ultra-conservative sect.



In brief, most Shiites, but especially Nizaris (who are Seveners/Ismailis). 

As I said in one thread, you have never heard of the vast majority of the sects like them because they are boring and focus mostly on education, charity, and peace. Iran and the Twelvers who are dominant right now are a special breed of Shiite, but they mostly exist because they are reacting to a vast majority of surrounding nations who want them obliterated for being "worse than pagans and unbelievers". Not that this excuses them (or Israel for that matter), but it is worth noting.

Additionally, Sufi sects, who like most Shiite sects (except Zaiydi Fivers) teach that there is a hidden, mystical, meaning to the Quran. I.e. an obvious meaning which is apparent, and the "real" one that God wants you to know. Mysticism like this is huge in Shiite and Sufi groups, and it is very rad.

Too often when people say "Muslims" they mean Sunnis, usually Salafists at that. While the Sunnis hold a staggering majority, they are by no means all of Islam. Millions and millions of non-Sunni Muslims exist.

Furthermore, and these are just general thoughts about this thread and others: the most populous Muslim countries are non-Arab and Sunni, yet never seem to get attention. I wonder about that. No one talks about the evil jihads Malaysia, Indonesia, and Bangladesh are waging.

_I wonder why that is? Those hundreds of millions of Muslims strangely  don't seem to be plotting to kill us._ Now, if it were cultural and wealth-motivated instead of being religiously motivated, it would make sense. But we all know that can't be true. Islams all want to kills us all. I guess the world has some mysteries left.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Aug 20, 2016)

MrCKMongler had cybersex with ADF lol said:


> I realize that in today's world, many people have misconceptions about Islam. I'm going to do my part to clear that up.
> 
> Ask me anything, and I will do my best to give an honest and factual answer.
> 
> No, this isn't a joke. Yes, I really am a practicing muslim.


Is there any fatwas forbidding having cybersex with a potato lololol


----------



## Ntwadumela (Aug 20, 2016)

hood LOLCOW said:


> Is there any fatwas forbidding having cybersex with a potato lololol


Man you made my day with that


----------

